# FreeBSD firewall log analysis tool



## hsinanch (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all,

In Linux world, I used "psad" to analyze iptables firewall log so it will send out alert email and block that bad IP automatically. Is there any similar tool in FreeBSD? What I can find is something like fwanalog, fwlogwatch, webfwlog and so on, but all of them are analyze firewall log and generate a report. What I want it a tool to analyze firewall log, and block a bad IP automatically for certain period like 10 mins or 1 hour. It can also detect port scan and execute customized script when it happened. Just in case, here is the psad information:

http://www.cipherdyne.org/psad/

So, hopefully there is similar tool in FreeBSD as I have security concern on Linux. We need to watch our Linux box closely and apply patches very often.

Thanks,

Jason


----------

